

Ask HN: Why doesn't HN have topcolor fg setting? - intull

Is there a reason for not having a topcolor fg setting in HN? 
Some topcolors are really dark, the best example being black [1].<p>Wouldn&#x27;t it be a good addition?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dl.dropboxusercontent.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;30013949&#x2F;snapshot112.png
======
krapp
Better question - why is changing the topcolor something it takes karma to be
able to do?

------
pearjuice
Given HN you should just use it. Don't expect any new features, additions or
anything.

If you think it is a good addition, do it. There are plenty of browser plugins
which allow you to inject CSS easily. Stylish being one of them.

